# 2-28 [Got a Good One]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

Mitch & I got up at 6, made some coffee, & headed to Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle to grab some fiddlers. We felt bad for all of the sheepshead & pinfish out at Sykes, so we decided to go donate about 30 of our fiddler crabs to them. Thankfully, they must have felt bad for us too, as two of them ended up in the cooler (& then on our table for lunch). The 19'' one gave an excellent fight & was crazy thick! Would have liked to have known what she weighed. 

*Tally for the Morning:*

*Mitch:* Still looking for his first convict
*Me:* 14'' sheep & a thick 19'' sheep

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## Versatile170 (Sep 16, 2015)

Good stuff man, keep it up! You take some good pictures btw haha.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good going brother....now hurry up and get that fella on a sheepie!!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dude you've been herding ur butt off:thumbup: nice 1


Poor Guy Hahahahaha,
Tell Mitch to call me we'll catch soo many sheeps he wont want to keep them all.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice catch.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

19"?? - no way - that's a 48"er on the right!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

A 19" FL sheepshead should weigh at least 5 1/2 pounds and be about 7 years old...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pier#r said:


> A 19" FL sheepshead should weigh at least 5 1/2 pounds and be about 7 years old...


Very cool man, thank you for posting the chart!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Versatile170 said:


> Good stuff man, keep it up! You take some good pictures btw haha.


Appreciate it bud, I spend a lot of time editing photos to get them looking the way you see them on the forum! I also shoot all of our fishing photos with a Nikon D3300, so that helps a lot with image quality.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Hell those are RECORDS almost as big as U. :shifty:


----------

